# Will one of you talented members



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

Make me a Mayhem Miller sig! I would really appreciate it.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

http://www.mmaforum.com/graphics-showroom/44146-mma-forum-graphics-section-request-template.html

:sarcastic10:

J/K Pretty sure I got a good render of Mayhem already so I should have something up soon.


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

Toxic said:


> http://www.mmaforum.com/graphics-showroom/44146-mma-forum-graphics-section-request-template.html
> 
> :sarcastic10:
> 
> J/K Pretty sure I got a good render of Mayhem already so I should have something up soon.


Haha, thank you toxic!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)




----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

Toxic said:


>


Looks great! I am about to pass out, but that looks sweet!


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Toxic said:


>


That does look sweet Toxic..


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I'll see if I can make one.


----------

